# Civil Engineering softwares reqd. to get a PE(civil) job



## kuldeep malhi (Jun 24, 2008)

I recently passed PE(civil) from WA , Beside Autocad, what are the civil engineering softwares I must learn to get a job. If anybody has any suggestion kindly let me know at [email protected]


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it will kind of depend on where you really want to go... a lot of the "areas" have their own special things... I personally have about 20 to 30 programs that I've learned to use over the past ten years that were very job specific. Figure out exactly what you want to do and then go from there...


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 24, 2008)

kuldeep malhi said:


> I recently passed PE(civil) from WA , Beside Autocad, what are the civil engineering softwares I must learn to get a job. If anybody has any suggestion kindly let me know at [email protected]


Congrats dude! - I would worry about getting a job &amp; learning whatever they want you to learn. Holy cow, there is a huge amount of software available to the engineering professional, depending on his discipline. Autocad proficiency is def. a plus, from there, softwares can be pretty task specific - truly depends on where you end up hiring into, and into what role.


----------



## ODB_PE (Jun 24, 2008)

All the civil guys down here seem to use microstation. I have no idea how similar it is to AutoCAD.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree....

To me, MicroStation seems more common today, but if you know either of them, you could learn the other pretty quick.

Engr. Software does depend on area/task specific.

Did you have work experience up until passing the PE ? What did the company where you worked use, what types of projects did you work on ?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2008)

I had no problem switching from Autodesk to microstation and then back to autocad... the commands have become pretty interchangeable in the latest versions... but it is a pain when opening files between the two... ugh, symbols and fonts weren't interchangeable all that much. I know that larger govt. uses microstation and so a lot of pvt companies are using that too... but if you are proficient in one switching really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Casey (Jun 24, 2008)

At my last two companies they don't think the engineers are worthy enough to have an AutoCAD license. So we get stuck with this stupid DWG viewer program that is so neutered it is basically useless to me (I can't even pull of dimensions)...

The only way to get AutoCAD is to know the right person and since I am new here I have yet to meet the person with enough pull to get AutoCAD on my machine...


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 24, 2008)

Casey said:


> The only way to get AutoCAD is to know the right person and since I am new here I have yet to meet the person with enough pull to get AutoCAD on my machine...


and exactly what be you pullin' on, Laddy?


----------

